# REAL Onion Dip Recipe - TNT



## kadesma (Mar 21, 2006)

The first time I had onion dip, it was from a package of dry ingredients and mixed with sour cream..Then I found this and it is really nice with potato chips and also as a filling for an omelet.

2-lbs yellow onions sliced thin
3/4 c.- sour cream
4-oz. room temp cream cheese
1-tea. worchestershire sauce
several drops Tabasco
salt and freshly ground black pepper

put onions in a nonstick skillet and cover, and cook over low heat about 20 min, stirring now and then til wilted. Uncover and continue cooking gently about 45 min til very sweet, soft and reduced to just a fraction of original volume. Cool to room temp and stir in remaining ingredients adding salt and pepper to taste.
Makes 2 cups...
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## callie (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, kadesma!  Copied and pasted...all that packaged stuff tastes so - _packaged_!    I'm sure this is so much better and I can't wait to try it.  My mom loves dips and chips.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 21, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> Thanks, kadesma! Copied and pasted...all that packaged stuff tastes so - _packaged_!  I'm sure this is so much better and I can't wait to try it. My mom loves dips and chips.


Thanks Callie,
we all like it here and my mom is ajunk food snacker for sure..Hope your mom enjoys it and you too of course 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds great!!!!

I've added it to my list of must HAVES!

Thanks!!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you!!! This sounds just like the dip I had at a bridal shower and I've been asking for the recipe and never got it.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 22, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Sounds great!!!!
> 
> I've added it to my list of must HAVES!
> 
> Thanks!!


You're welcome  Hope you enjoy it. We make it almost for every party.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 22, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Thank you!!! This sounds just like the dip I had at a bridal shower and I've been asking for the recipe and never got it.


You know, I seem to remember you asking about a dip from a shower, but, as usual I was asleep  Hope this is just what you wanted.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 22, 2006)

kadesma, I didn't mean that I asked here and didn't get an answer, sorry, that sounded kinda rude. I meant that I kept asking the host of the party and she kept telling me that she would email it to me and she never did. That was over 6 months ago. Oh well, this sounds like the exact one.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 22, 2006)

Texas, 
I knew what you meant. I remember your talking about the dip on one of the threads here. Not to worry, you're never ever rude 
kadesma


----------



## velochic (Apr 6, 2006)

Awesome!!  Always looking for recipes that don't use processed foods.  This sounds wonderful.  Thanks!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe.  What kind of chips will hold up to it?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Thanks for the recipe. What kind of chips will hold up to it?


Hi Sizz,
we usually use ruffels, but I like pita chips with it.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2006)

velochic said:
			
		

> Awesome!! Always looking for recipes that don't use processed foods. This sounds wonderful. Thanks!


Thanks Velochic,
We love it, hope you will to.

kadesma


----------



## velochic (Apr 6, 2006)

How about whole wheat pita chips with this? Just cut, split and brush with oil before baking off for 3-5 minutes at 175C or 350f. We eat these with homemade hummus. Would work well for this recipe, too!!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 6, 2007)

Kadesma   Many thanks for a great dip recipe  Gramps  copyied and pasted into my files


----------



## kadesma (Sep 7, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Kadesma Many thanks for a great dip recipe Gramps copyied and pasted into my files


Gramps,
glad you like the recipe. We really enjoy it..We use to use the Lipton onion soup one, but it seemed so salty..When we made this the first time, everyone just couldn't stop eating For once there were no leftovers.
ma


----------



## candelbc (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds awesome.. Thanks, as always, for sharing!

-Brad


----------



## kadesma (Sep 7, 2007)

candelbc said:


> Sounds awesome.. Thanks, as always, for sharing!
> 
> -Brad


You're welcome Brad Glad you like the recipe idea.
kadesma


----------



## Lizannd (Sep 7, 2007)

*After you uncover add a few sliced green onion for a little*

extra flavor.


----------



## velochic (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw this thread revived and I just wanted to say that we use this recipe quite often and it has become a favorite in our house for entertaining.  Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2007)

velochic said:


> I saw this thread revived and I just wanted to say that we use this recipe quite often and it has become a favorite in our house for entertaining.  Thanks again for the recipe.


Thanks for letting me know Velochic, it's a favorite here. Gald you enjoy it as well.
kadesma


----------



## mercyteapot (Sep 17, 2007)

This sounds really good.  Are the onions to be cooked in oil, or will they cook okay without it?


----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2007)

mercyteapot said:


> This sounds really good.  Are the onions to be cooked in oil, or will they cook okay without it?


I just put the onions in a pan with lid, and kinds of steam them with the juices the onion themselves make..Always use a low heat or I end up scorching them..A tiny piece of butter to slick up the pan is helpful but not necessary.

kadesma


----------



## candelbc (Sep 17, 2007)

Kadesma,
I made this last Friday and it was a HUGE hit. Very good recipe, thank you for sharing...

-Brad


----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2007)

candelbc said:


> Kadesma,
> I made this last Friday and it was a HUGE hit. Very good recipe, thank you for sharing...
> 
> -Brad


Hi Brad,
Thanks for letting me know. I'm pleased you liked the recipe..It's a big favorite around here the little kids even like it.

kadesma


----------



## middie (Sep 18, 2007)

In an omlet ? Wow I never would have thought of that.
Breakfast here I come !
*Running for the kitchen*


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2007)

_Middie,
it makes a fantastic breakfast. I just love it with some bacon or pancetta,and a thick slice of toasted Italian bread...
kadesma 
_


----------



## middie (Sep 18, 2007)

Didn't have bacon so I had sausage instead. Close enough. It's still pork lol.


----------



## Dartssnake (Sep 19, 2007)

My Fiancee and I make our own Onion Dip...very similar, but instead of sour cream, we use all cream cheese, thinned to the correct consistency with milk (or my favorite, buttermilk). It has a thicker consistency than sour cream, and less hazard of separation (I HATE when sour cream separates in a dip. The water rises to the top and blah!)
We also use some paprika.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 19, 2007)

Dartssnake said:


> My Fiancee and I make our own Onion Dip...very similar, but instead of sour cream, we use all cream cheese, thinned to the correct consistency with milk (or my favorite, buttermilk). It has a thicker consistency than sour cream, and less hazard of separation (I HATE when sour cream separates in a dip. The water rises to the top and blah!)
> We also use some paprika.


Your recipe sounds pretty good, will have to give it a try. Thanks for sharing.
kadesma


----------

